# Raccordement airport en ethernet



## laminico (8 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour,

Je viens vers vous car j'ai installé des câbles ethernets(testés et fonctionnels)pour raccorder mes airports.Je cherche à créer un réseaux itinérants,mais dés que les bornes sont branchées tout bug.
La borne principal est connecté au modem par le port wan, puis les bornes secondaires sont branchées en Ethernet des ports Ethernet de la principale vers les ports wan des secondaires.
J'ai vu sur le site d'apple qu'il est faut créer un réseaux itinérant et paramétrer la borne principal en DHCP et les bornes secondaires en pont depuis AIRPORT.
Sur les bornes secondaires,réseaux :mode routeur désactivé(mode pont) est grisé et je ne peux agir dessus sans désactiver le wifi sur les bornes secondaires(ca veut dire que le mode pont est activé par défaut?)
J'ai regarder sur l'assitance d'apple,la solution réseaux itinérants et recommandé mais ca mise en oeuvre trés peu détaillée.Par le passé,on utilisait les airports secondaires pour étendre le wifi depuis l'airport principal mais on perdait souvent le signal.
Bref je suis bloqué depuis quelques jours et votre aide est indispensable.On a tout raccordé par ethernet pour régler les problèmes et aujourd'hui le cout du câblage est inutile et on fonctionne toujours avec les mêmes problèmes que par le passé.

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2014)

Bonsoir et bienvenue,

 il faut donner des précisions : 

- la borne principale c'est quoi ? Une Airport Extrême, autre chose ?
A QUOI est-elle connectée exactement côté WAN : un modem, un modem/routeur, une "Box" ?

- les bornes secondaires, même question : des Extrême, des Express ?

- AIRPORT, c'est quoi ? L'Utilitaire Airport ?

- Tout bug, ça veut dire quoi : ça beugue quand tu fais quoi ?

DHCP ne s'oppose pas à "pont" : DHCP s'oppose à Statique (adresses IP, onglet Internet)
Pont (mode routeur désactivé) s'oppose à NAT (mode routeur activé, onglet Réseau)

Donne nous le maximum d'informations, et rassure-toi, ce type de réseau est à priori facile à configurer.



laminico a dit:


> Sur les bornes secondaires,réseaux :*mode routeur désactivé(mode pont) est grisé *



Je parie que c'est parce que tu as choisi dans "Sans fil" : "Etendre un réseau", au lieu de "Créer un réseau".

"Etendre un réseau", ça veut dire étendre SANS fil (sans câble Ethernet), c'est à dire utiliser les bornes secondaires en répéteur wifi.

Ce n'est pas ta configuration : tu veux créer un réseau d'itinérance, donc chaque borne doit *CREER *un réseau wifi.

Dans "Sans fil", tu dois choisir "Créer un réseau sans fil".

Pour ce qui concerne les adresses IP des équipements, tu peux tout mettre en DHCP, ou mieux tout mettre en statique.
On y reviendra si tu veux.


----------



## laminico (9 Décembre 2014)

Bonsoir,

Merci pour ta réponse, en effet j'ai choisis étendre un réseaux et non créer un réseaux.
-La borne principal et effectivement une borne aiport extreme
-elle est raccordée à un modem simple(en tous cas je pense)
-AIRPORT c effectivement l'utilitaire
-Ca bug dès que je branche les câbles des bornes secondaires

Mettre tout en statique c attribuer une adresse ip à chaque bornes?
Même si je mets une adresse ip fixe pour chaque borne(onglet internet),je dois mettre dhcp seulement (onglet réseau)sur borne principal et pont sur bornes secondaires(onglet réseau)?

Merci de ton aide car je commençai à m'inquiéter

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h14 ----------

Rebonjour,

je ne suis pas sur que le modem ne fasse pas aussi routeur,désolé....

Cordialement


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2014)

Que sont les "bornes secondaires" ?

Je suppose que ce sont d'autres bornes Apple, puisque tu parles de configuration via Utilitaire Airport (UA).
Par exemple des bornes Express.

Quelque soit la nature exacte du modem ou modem/routeur, la configuration suivante doit fonctionner, même si elle peut être affinée ensuite : 

1. borne principale Extreme : 

On va lui confier la fonction de routeur et de serveur DHCP --> DHCP + NAT
Onglet Internet : connexion via DHCP
Onglet Sans fil : Créer un réseau sans fil
Onglet Réseau : mode routeur : DHCP et NAT

2. bornes secondaires :

Elles n'ont pas à assurer de fonction de routage ni de serveur DHCP --> mode pont
Onglet Internet : connexion via DHCP
Onglet Sans fil : Créer un réseau sans fil
Onglet Réseau : mode routeur désactivé (mode pont)

Concernant le wifi : pour créer un réseau d'itinérance, il faut respecter toutes les conditions suivantes : 

- même SSID (nom du réseau)
- même clé de sécurité (mot de passe du réseau wifi)
- même type de sécurité (WPA2)
- canaux wifi différents (*)

(*) s'obtient dans "Sans fil / Options d'accès sans fil" en mettant toutes les bornes sur "Canal : Automatique", ou en attribuant un canal à chaque borne.

Concernant le modem/routeur, dis de quoi il s'agit exactement et si tu sais le configurer.

Si c'est en fait un routeur, tu auras en configurant l'Extreme comme indiqué, un message te prévenant qu'il y a "double NAT", et le témoin de l'Extreme restera orange.
Ce n'est PAS un problème, le réseau fonctionnera quand même, le double NAT n'est pas une erreur, c'est juste pour signaler qu'il y a 2 routeurs en cascade.
On peut d'ailleurs dans UA cliquer sur le message double NAT et choisir de l'ignorer.

Si le modem est en fait un routeur, tu peux aussi choisir de lui laisser assurer la fonction routeur et serveur DHCP, dans ce cas tu configures comme expliqué au dessus mais pour l'Extreme, dans l'onglet Réseau, tu choisis : mode routeur désactivé (mode pont).

Concernant les adresses IP de chaque borne, on peut mettre tout en IP fixe dans un deuxième temps, mais il faut d'abord obtenir que le réseau fonctionne correctement avec la configuration ci-dessus.


----------



## laminico (9 Décembre 2014)

Merci merci merci merci tout fonctionne parfaitement.
Tu m'as simplifié la vie, je suis reconnaissant du temps que tu as pris pour m'aider c cool.
Une petite question tout de même,sur l'une des bornes secondaires(airport extrême) il y a trois sorti ethernet.Je peux brancher apple tv en ethernet sur cette borne sans changer la configuration.

Merci encore japprécie.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2014)

Pour l'Apple TV, je pense que oui, tu peux la brancher sur un des ports de la l'Extreme secondaire sans rien modifier.

Pour info, concernant les Extreme, lorsque tu les utilises en mode pont, tous les ports (WAN et LAN) sont équivalents.
Tu peux brancher le câble Ethernet qui vient de la borne principale dans n'importe quel port.
La borne se comporte comme un switch Ethernet + un point d'accès wifi.

Il serait intéressant que tu dises comment tu as configuré le réseau ?
Double NAT ou pas ?

D'autre part si tu souhaites aller un peu plus loin, tu pourrais donner des IP fixes à toutes les bornes.
Ce n'est pas indispensable mais ça va dans le sens d'une meilleure stabilité du réseau, et ça facilite sa surveillance : chaque appareil, ayant un IP connue, peut être identifié grâce à un scanner d'IP (par exemple LanScan ou IPScanner).


----------



## laminico (13 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour,

Excuse moi pour le délai de réponse,j'étais en déplacement professionnel depuis quelques jours.
Le modem est un simple modem câble,donc j'ai suivis tes instructions à la lettre pour configurer(sans le double Nat). Tout fonctionne parfaitement et l'apple tv est connecté en Ethernet également.
il y a un intérêt à mettre en place des Ip fixes à toutes les bornes sachant que tout fonctionne parfaitement?
Je te remercie pour ta précieuse aide.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour,

 no problem pour le délai 

Pour ma part je préfère nettement les IP fixes, parce que c'est plus lisible, notamment quand on veut contrôler le réseau avec des petits outils comme LanScan ou IPScanner.

Une adresse IP = un appareil donné.

Mais pour le fonctionnement du réseau, DHCP ou IP fixes ça ne change (presque) rien, tant que tout fonctionne correctement et que tu n'as pas de dépannage à faire.


----------



## r e m y (13 Décembre 2014)

C'est quoi l'intérêt d'utiliser des bornes Airport si c'est pour tout raccorder par des cables Ethernet?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2014)

C'est une blague, ta question ?

http://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT4260


----------



## r e m y (13 Décembre 2014)

Ben non ce n'était pas une blague...
Merci pour le lien, car je ne savais même pas ce qu'était une réseau d'itinérance

Maintenant je sais!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2014)

Voir aussi : http://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT4145


----------

